# Disk Error bei Gentoo-Boot

## helscha

Ich habe Gentoo-Linux-ISO runtergeladen und auf CD gebrannt. Beim Start erhalte ich immer die Meldung: Disk Error 2. Wer kennt das Problem?

----------

## JoHo42

Startet die CD/DVD also wird da ein Linux System gestartet oder kommt die Meldung vom Bootloader?

Also ein wenig mehr wo und wann das steht: Error 2 das wäre Hilfreich.

Wenns vom Grub kommt findet der die Platten nicht oder dein CD Laufwerk.

----------

## helscha

beim booten erscheint die meldung nach der 2. zeile:

Solinux Disc error 32, SX=4281 drive 9

boot failure ...

----------

## Falmer

Nach Meinung von 'Freund' Google, sollte es helfen die CD nochmal mit einer langsameren Geschwindigkeit zu brennen.

Die Fehlermeldung heißt eigentlich:

isolinux: Disk error 32, AX = 4281, drive 9F

Wenn es Dir möglich ist, überprüfe das CD-Image vorher nochmal auf richtige Übertragung. Die md5Summe sollte es an der Stelle, von der Du es geladen hast geben.

----------

## helscha

auf dieser komischen homepage gibts keine md5sum etc.

habe schon viele images erstellt aber noch nie solche probleme gehabt

----------

## franzf

 *helscha wrote:*   

> auf dieser komischen homepage gibts keine md5sum etc.

 

Von welcher "komischen Homepage" sprichst du denn?!?

Wenn du es von der offiziellen Quelle ziehst, bekommst du auch garantiert deine md5sum.

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

Click ich da auf das "iso" bei x86, gibts das ISO + die DIGEST-Files. Wie man das überprüft, sollte im Gentoo-Handbuch stehen.

----------

